
Five Use Cases for Hidden Form Inputs - CoreSet
https://formcake.com/blog/five-use-cases-for-hidden-elements
======
bryanrasmussen
another security aspect -

on one project I was on to combat possible attackers we replicated the
password and username fields multiple times, all field ids were uniquely
generated, the fake fields were invisible, the real fields were visible.

If a bot filled out the fake field the application continued on and later on
in the workflow would crash randomly for some unrelated reason.

This made it very difficult to run our automated GUI tests.

